# Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?



## Roraty (12. Februar 2018)

*Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

Hallo,

die Frage kommt vielleicht bisschen blöd vor, aber irgendwie bin ich nicht so begeistert von der Leistung meiner 1080Ti. Wenn Minecraft Shader zum Beispiel noch ruckelt, läuft irgendwas schief, oder GTA im MSAA auf 2x und 200% skalierung, vorallem bei GTA sollte der 8ender Ryzen einen Vorteil gegenüber dem i7 haben. 

Kriegt die Grafikkarte nur das, was das Netzteil hergibt und drosselt so die Leistung oder würde der PC komplett aus gehen wenn nicht genug Leistung da ist? Was erklärt dann diese bescheidende Leistung?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Ion (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

Check doch mal die Auslastung.

CPU auf 100%? Dann CPU Limit
GPU auf 100%? Dann GPU Limit

Übertakte deinen 1700x mal testweise und schau ob es dann besser läuft.


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

Nein


beobachte mit dem msi afterburner wie die cpu und die gpu takten und auch die temperaturen

wieviel ram ist verbaut und wie voll ist dieser?

wieviel fps erreichst du?

wie sieht die Hardware aus?

habe auch nen r7 und 1080ti könnte gegentesten heute abend

allgemein liegt es nich am netzteil d.h. zuwenig leistung -> startet erst garnicht oder schaltet bei last ab


----------



## Roraty (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

Moin 

Danke für eure fixe Antworten.

CPU ist nicht im Limit unter GTA oder anderen diversen spielen. GPU allerdings ja. 

@Berge, siehe Signatur ^^


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*



Roraty schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Berge, siehe Signatur ^^



Danke, dachte ich mir, nachdem Ion den 1700x erwähnte,  allerdings können User mit Tapatalk oder wie ich die unterwegs mit dem Handy im Forum unterwegs sind leider keine Signaturen sehen 


edit: was mir gerade noch einfällt: scaling 200% und ultra grass lasten meine ti sehr aus, zieht ja auch gut performance evtl hiermal ansetzen

ansonaten bin ich alebst jn gta in 2560x1440 und sehr hohen settings unterwegs 

Minecraft müsste ich selber mal schauen, welche mods oder nur der shader? auflösung?


----------



## Roraty (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*



_Berge_ schrieb:


> Danke, dachte ich mir, nachdem Ion den 1700x erwähnte,  allerdings können User mit Tapatalk oder wie ich die unterwegs mit dem Handy im Forum unterwegs sind leider keine Signaturen sehen



Stimmt entschuldige ^^"

Hier bitte sehr

Asrock Fatal1ty X370 Gaming x // AMD Ryzen 7 1700x // Crucial 16GB DDR4-2600 // 11GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1080Ti OC // 500 Watt BeQuiet Straight Power E9 
Western Digital Blue 1 TB // Western Digital Green 500 Gb // Intel 530 128 Gb SSD // Samsung Evo 850 500Gb // Cooler Master CM Storm Stryker Gamergehäuse // Logitech G27 // Mad Catz S.T.R.I.K.E 7 // Logitech G502


----------



## _Berge_ (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

Merci ^^

wie oben beschrieben bitte die beiden einstellungen in gta anpassen und testen, fpa werte etc wären auch interessant genauso die restlichen einstellungen wären auch interessant.

ansonsten kann ich heut abend schauen ob ich das nachvollziehen kann, bräuchte dazu nur exakte werte


----------



## Krolgosh (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

Mit GTAV hast dir natürlich auch ein super Beispiel ausgesucht. 

Wenn du da Stur alle Regler nach Rechts drückst bekommst du jede Graka klein. Sogar soweit das ne 1080ti schon unter FullHD keine 60 FPS mehr halten kann.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*



Roraty schrieb:


> Kriegt die Grafikkarte nur das, was das Netzteil hergibt und drosselt so die Leistung oder würde der PC komplett aus gehen wenn nicht genug Leistung da ist? Was erklärt dann diese bescheidende Leistung?



Die Grafikkarte zieht aus dem Netzteil das, was es braucht.
Wenn das Netzteil das nicht liefern kann, bzw. mehr gezogen wird als es leisten kann, wird sich das Netzteil abschalten, da die Schutzschaltung greift, die von einer Überlastung ausgelöst wird.
Das E9 ist zwar technisch altbacken und sollte man erneuert werden, aber ich denke nicht, dass das der Grund ist, dass du nicht genug Leistung auf der Grafikkarte hast.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*



Roraty schrieb:


> Kriegt die Grafikkarte nur das, was das Netzteil hergibt und drosselt so die Leistung oder würde der PC komplett aus gehen wenn nicht genug Leistung da ist?



Die Grafikkarte zieht das was sie braucht.
Möglichkeit 1: Netzteil kann liefern ohne dass Spannung zusammenbricht oder Schutzschaltung greift --> PC geht.
Möglichkeit 2: Netzteil schaffts nicht, ist aber ein hochwertiges Gerät --> PC geht aus.
Möglichkeit 3: Netzteil schaffts nicht und ist ein Schrottgerät --> PC geht kaputt.


----------



## _Berge_ (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

So,

ich hab gestern Abend mal etwas getestet:

ich hab meinen 1800x auf das niveau deines 1700x getaktet und 2 RAM Riegel rausgenommen damit ich 16GB habe,  die Performance mit deinen beschrieben Einstellungen (ich gehe von Regler nach rechts aus mit MSAA x2 und 200% scaling geht meine ti  extrem in die knie (ausgehend von der Auflösung 2560x1440) mit Scaling 100-125 Grass auf mittel - hoch und hier und da die Details reduziert die nicht aufallen. (in meinem Fall die Kantenglättung da höhere Auflösung und die Sichtweite etwas reduziert)  bekomme ich wieder meine gewohnten FPS

Jetzt bist du dran mit Werten, damit wir uns ein Bild machen können.

Ansonsten schau bitte in Ions Signatur - "Warum immer Ultra-Details?" Eine super Beschreibung zu Einstellungen in Spielen


----------



## Roraty (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Kann das Netzteil die Leistung der Grafikkarte beeinträchtigen?*

@Berge danke für deine Mühe  Wenn ich von er Störung wieder zurück bin, werde ich mehr liefern. Screenshots, FPS, auslastungen


----------

